# Firt time lead training



## Carolyne (Mar 13, 2012)

Trying to get Mollie to walk on a lead - properly - in the garden before we go outside. She keeps biting the lead atm ... try stopping and removing it (saying leave), then carrying on. Anything else I can do? Not sure about treats as she is only 9 weeks old .... any suggestions?

She can do a few steps at a time without biting at the lead; think it is when she gets a smell she wants to chase and I won't always let her - she then resorts to biting the lead. Trying to teach her good behaviour before we go out!
Thanks


----------



## susanb (Jan 19, 2012)

I can't give you any tips, but I do want to say really well done for doing this so early and I think you should really try to keep at it. This is one thing I wish we had done at the beginning as we just let Gisgo pull on the lead or dart about when he was little - thinking "he's only little, he'll get the hang of it"......so stick at it and you will reap the benefits when it is time to walk properly.


----------



## flounder_1 (May 12, 2011)

We did the same with Lolly - walking her round the garden on her lead before she was old enough to go out for proper walks. Lolly also thought it was a good game to chew the lead. I tried all sorts to stop her - even soaking the lead in vinegar which did have a short term effect.

However - my best advice would be to not worry about it. When Mollie is finally old enough to go out for walks she will be so interested in the big wide world she will probably forget all about her lead. There will be far more interesting things and smells that will need investigating! 

My other big bit of advice at this stage is to really work on her recall in the garden. Wait until she is paying you no attention and a little way away from you and then call her name. Treat and praise when she comes to you. Then when you do go on that first walk I recommend going somewhere safe and letting Mollie off the lead for a while. At that early stage she will want to stay near you so is unlikely to stray far - keep recalling her and have her favourite treats at hand to reward her. Also put her lead on for a bit and take it off again so that she doesn't associate the lead going on with the walk ending and start to avoid coming to you.

I hope this helps.


----------



## xxxxxxxxhantsmummy (Mar 12, 2012)

I got told to tie a bit of string to the collar and leave it hanging off, they will get used to having something attached and get bored of it x


----------



## Carolyne (Mar 13, 2012)

Great tips - thanks. Hadn't thought about the lead and associating it with "hometime"; also love the idea about the string.
How long do you leave her collar on inthe house? We have it on for a while but take it off again - am i best to levae it on all day?
Had a bit more success today - been walking up and down our path alongside the house so she has to really walk in a straight line! Going to go for lots more praise and rewards tonight and tomorrow as she seems to respond really well to that.


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

I think I kept Millie in her collar most the time. Took it off when she went into her crate, but I eventually stopped taking it off when she was a bigger (14 weeks old).

As for the lead in the garden, I did about 5 mins a few times a day. Just wanted her to get used to the feel of the lead. Make walking around the garden with you exciting, lots of praise and enthusiasm.


----------



## xxxxxxxxhantsmummy (Mar 12, 2012)

Honey has her collar on all day and night we just use a harness for walking, come to think of it I don't know why she has a collar!!! Lol, for her name tag I guess incase she escapes! X


----------

